# Finish of Choice



## JBCustomPens (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

What is your finish of choice, or the finish you use best or most often?

If I forgot an option, please state otherwise. Thanks!

This poll will finally be able to say, ___% of turners use a ___ finish. If you want a say, vote!


----------



## barrysj (Mar 15, 2010)

CA for me!

-Dude

Steve Barry


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 15, 2010)

Several difficulties.

Only ONE choice is allowed.  

The question is "best or most often"
When time is an element, CA.
When I can take whatever amount of time I want, Lacquer.

The "best" finish is lacquer.  "Most often" I use CA.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 15, 2010)

I've recently started doing the ca finish and am becoming more of a fan as i improve.  Before that it was friction polish from CSUSA.  I still use it sometimes.  Best friction polished i've used.


----------



## JimB (Mar 15, 2010)

I put Poly but only becuase more of my recent pens are finished that way. In the long term I probably do about half my pens with poly and the other half ca/blo. There are also finishes i haven't tried yet. I just started using lacquer on bowls (liquid, not spray) and will try that next.


----------



## David M (Mar 15, 2010)

bullet , plain / acrylic , plain / ebonite , plain / wood , ca / corn cobs , ca thats mostly what i do but not in that orded.
David


----------



## chriselle (Mar 15, 2010)

Same as Ed.  Lacquer (Urushi) when time is not a factor but otherwise CA.


----------



## stolicky (Mar 15, 2010)

I voted CA, but it is only my preference if it is working.  Otherwise, I go with poly.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 15, 2010)

stolicky said:


> I voted CA, but it is only my preference if it is working.  Otherwise, I go with poly.



I think I know the feeling...:biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm now a hugh fan of the CA/BLO persuasion.  Used just CA for a few years, but no longer.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm surprised. I thought a lot of people used plexi as a finish. ???


----------



## traderdon55 (Mar 16, 2010)

I voted ca as I mainly do a ca/blo finish however the choice could be different depending on the material used.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 16, 2010)

lacquer all the way, I don't care about time.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 16, 2010)

CA/BLO Russ Fairfield Method. Thanks Russ!!!


----------



## Mac (Mar 16, 2010)

I think that CA and CA/BLO  should be listed as two different finishes!!!
They are as different as night and day ,well maybe not quite that much, but different. Maybe different as an orange and a lemon they are both citrus fruits.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 16, 2010)

Like Ed, it depends on the situation. CA if I am in a rush, and either Lacquer or Enduro if I have time.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to agree with Ed, Chris, and Eric on this one.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to agree with Ed, Chris, Eric and Neil on this one.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for any confusion I may have caused. What I really meant is, what is your _favorite_ finish, like if you could only have one, which would you choose for most of your pens. Sorry for any confusion on the matter again.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 17, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> I'm sorry for any confusion I may have caused. What I really meant is, what is your _favorite_ finish, like if you could only have one, which would you choose for most of your pens. Sorry for any confusion on the matter again.



In that case I'd like to go off the board and put in a kind word for URUSHI.


----------



## Chasper (Mar 17, 2010)

85% of the 2000+ pens I make in a year are some type of resin, so finish isn't really needed.  10% are antler and I finish them with CA.  Quite a lot of the resin pens are something like pine cones or coffee beans and they take CA to fill voids and finish.  On the few wood pens that I make I have a preference for lacquer, so I'm voting for lacquer.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 17, 2010)

Chasper said:


> 85% of the 2000+ pens I make in a year are some type of resin, so finish isn't really needed.  10% are antler and I finish them with CA.  Quite a lot of the resin pens are something like pine cones or coffee beans and they take CA to fill voids and finish.  On the few wood pens that I make I have a preference for lacquer, so I'm voting for lacquer.



2000+.........madman!!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 17, 2010)

chriselle said:


> 2000+.........madman!!



Crazy!

On another note, it appears that so far 77% of people use some sort of a ca finish. If you vote, please respond to say if you use CA or CA/blo. Thanks, and maybe this can make the distinction between them, because they are very different.


----------

